# Problema con parlante



## DAF (Feb 28, 2006)

Mi problema es el siguiente:
Tengo un Bafle que esta compuesto por dos parlantes, el primero un tweter y el segundo un parlante normal de 4Ohm, a el primer parlante (el tweter) esta conectada una resistencia, pero la misma se quemo (creo que se quemo porque me pase de la potencia que soporta) y se quemo tambien el codigo de colores, por esto no puede saber el valor para poder cambiarla, agradeceria mucho si alguien me pudiera pasar este valor, muchas gracias.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Hola, me parece extraño que el tweeter tenga conectada una resistencia, ya que se acostumbra a colocarle un condensador en serie, de tal forma que filtre las bajas frecuencias logrando la funcion de crossover. Esa es la forma de filtro mas simple que he visto (creo que es un filtro de primer orden), en todo caso prueba con un condensador electrolitico de 4.7uF como minimo a 50V.

Saludos.


----------



## DAF (Mar 3, 2006)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, voy a probar colocarle el capacitor en lugar de la resistencia, despues te cuento.


----------



## Maná 87 (Abr 18, 2006)

hola, no es raro una resistencia de potencia en serie con el tweteer es muy comun en equpos caseros generalmente es para atenuar algunos dB para equilibrar la eficiencia (SPL) del wofer con el Tweteer y ese valor depende mucho de la clase de Tweteer q tengas y de la potencia aplicada pero tengo un valor promedio q en este momento no lo recuerdo pero te lo puedo pasar a la brevedad...y con respecto al capacitor es conveniente colocar un poliester de 100V a unos 3,3uF o mas...depende de la frecuencia de corte q le queras dar te recomiendo los de poliester por lo q le dan mas fidelidad q los electroliticos q ademas estos ensucian el sonido y chupan potencia...si lo compruebas vas a notar una diferrencia... 
 Bueno Saludos....y luego cuentas como te fue...


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 20, 2009)

buenas tardes normalmente se pone una resist. en serie para bajar unos pocos db la respuesta del tweter con respecto a la del parlante, esta resistencia es de aprox 1 ohm  5-10 watt  de acuerdo al valor de resist. es la atenuacion mas r mas atenuacion, (esto se ve en bafles que permiten variar los db en los medios y/o tweters para que a baja potencia suenen mas fuerte y cuando se le da rosca poder atenuar para que no te torturen y no se quemen)  lo del capacitor esta bien para filtrar las bajas frecuencias pero lo ideal seria poner un divisor de frencuencia, que podes calcular o bien comprar echo en alguna casa de audio. bueno espero que te sirva un abrazo.


----------

